# New OLED TV and 13 year old Denon AVR



## Sabuck0 (Aug 13, 2017)

I apologize in advance if this question has been previously posted. I bought a new OLED LG tv and hooked it up to my 13 year old Denon 2100 AVR. The tv image doesn't look as good as it did at the store display. The connection to the AVR is a single HDMI connection. Do I need a newer AVR that supports the new tv capabilities? Thank you.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Have you calibrated the TV?

Otherwise, unless that is a 4k model you are trying to use 4k material (which an old Denon is not likely to support), I'd say no, the AVR is not the issue. 

If you think the AVR is an issue, connect whatever source you are using directly to the TV for testing.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

As above AVR not the problem. Even the convoluted RCA out to a USB connector to TV wouldn't make a difference.


----------



## Sabuck0 (Aug 13, 2017)

Thanks!


----------



## enigami (Oct 26, 2017)

If you want to use your new display to it's full potential, you'll need an HD source device that supports 4K. 4K TVs still need 4K content.


----------

